# Tomek's family/wood prints



## anua (Feb 6, 2006)

Hi, guys! long time no see!-
these are the latest wood prints ive made, im not very happy with them , so any comments/suggestions how to improve it are more than welcome-


























good to see you guys again!

:hug:: 

anj


----------



## mysteryscribe (Feb 6, 2006)

They are all great but I LOVE the little guy a the end.


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 6, 2006)

wow, first time i see something like that!
really great pics, totally love'em


----------



## terri (Feb 6, 2006)

Why aren't you happy with them, Anj? :scratch: To me, they are beautiful!  

I have not worked with liquid emulsions so I don't know the challenges you face - but I'm not sure how they could be any prettier.  You always get sharp images, good tonal values - and your detail is just exquisite. 

I think your work is beautiful. More, please.


----------



## anua (Feb 12, 2006)

thank you guys, and thank you TERRI!-
im not happy with them, cause i know that i could do it better....hehe, same as always, ha ha
terri, i think you should try this technique, im more than sure that you would like it ALOT, its really easy, and if you'd EVER need any help with it you can always count on me, really
i would LOVE to see someone's else prints made at the wood _
thanks for nice words, guys!


----------



## mentos_007 (Feb 12, 2006)

I think they  are wonderful! I have no idea how to do such things but I love them!


----------



## terri (Feb 12, 2006)

anua said:
			
		

> thank you guys, and thank you TERRI!-
> im not happy with them, cause i know that i could do it better....hehe, same as always, ha ha
> terri, i think you should try this technique, im more than sure that you would like it ALOT, its really easy, and if you'd EVER need any help with it you can always count on me, really
> i would LOVE to see someone's else prints made at the wood _
> thanks for nice words, guys!


heh heh, careful what you say! I'm just likely to try this sometime and come crying to your door when I screw it up.


----------



## woodsac (Feb 12, 2006)

These are beautiful Anj!!!
You might be able to do better, but we could never tell  It looks like you did a wonderful job.


----------



## santino (Feb 13, 2006)

thats the stuff, #2 is amazing!!!!!
congrats ania :thumbsup:


----------

